# Are these bones safe?



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't feed raw, but while at the grocery store tonight I picked up a pack of bones labeled "beef soup bones" in the meat section. they were only $1 thouoght they might be a nice treat for the boys. 

On second thought though, I am concerened. They are slices about 2 1/2 inches in diameter and about 1 inch thick. Do I need to be concerned about them being a choaking hazzard?

As far as the bones themselves, because they are not cooked, I am assuming they are safe to eat in that respect.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I frequently give Dakota soup bones. I cook them slightly in the oven first, about 10 minutes and let them cool. Fully raw gives him runny poops. I supervise him the entire time b/c of the choking hazard. He grinds them down pretty good. I take it away once I think it's too small and a hazard.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If I fed soup bones they would be raw and under supervision. 
I'd take them away before they can dry out and splinter.
Usually if I feed a recreational bone it is knucklebones, they are a bit softer. Smaller is not better, Karlo would probably inhale that size...
I get a bag of bones for a buck from a butcher and some are probably like what you got Amy. Should be fine as long as you are there, depending on your dogs eating habits.
Darn Kacie will take hers and bury it. Then another dog will find it and bring it in all muddy. So I tend not to give too many


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I also feed raw bones from the grocery store that are often labeled soup bones...but they are usually cut thick, more like knuckle bones (they are large)...and if they are not I do not get them..and will ask the butcher to cut them thick for the dogs and they are usually good about doing that!









I would just make sure to watch them carefully to see how they do, I have fed these types of recreational bones often for a couple years with no problems, but the dogs are good about not eating them to fast nor to slow so they do not dry up or anything

I do not cook them in anyway


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Those are the type of bones you want but you want the bigger ones for an adult GSD. That size is for a small dog. Next time, look for something atleast the size of your fist - unless you're going to supervise every second and take it away when you hear it snap. Cooking it isn't necessary unless your dog has tummy troubles. Dogs can eat stuff that would put a human in the hospital.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

This is all so familar!! Earlier post. Good idea I am heading to the grocery store for some bones.

Hey, what about the turkey. I don't feed raw either but with thanksgiving coming up I don't use the turkey neck or the giblets usually I throw them out but now I have learned I can give it to my dogs!! It will be gross though.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Is it this type?









If so, do use care there have been a couple of people on the board whose dogs got their bottom jaw through the hole in the center (up and over the canine!)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I would never cook a bone even for a few minutes. 

It's probably the marrow that gives your dog runny poops


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, they look like those, but cut thinner. I will try to get some pics tomorrow and post before feeding. Do mostly what I need to worry about is them swallowing a chunk of the bone? They can eat the marrow through right?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

They can eat the marrow and think it VERY yummy!
Caution though, if your dogs aren't used to it they can sometimes get runny poops from it. A lot of people remove a bunch of it the first few times.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

OK, so I got lazy and didn't post the pics. I just gave them each one and they really liked them. They mostly just licked the marrow out of the center. Bison brought his over to me to hold while he finished pulling the tissue off the outside, then I traded the empty bone for a cookie. He is begging for more. LOL.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad to hear they enjoyed them without any mishaps.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm glad the little bones went over well! They'll really love the bigger ones. If you don't see them in the meat case, ask at the counter. 

The bigger stores get a 50lb case of them all ready cut up - a mix of big and little bones. The little ones are easier to package so my store puts those out but they always have the big ones in the back.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Is it this type?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!


I JUST HAD THIS HAPPEN







this week!!!!

I give these type of bones to puppies and I got careless







...left a couple around the yard. I was just getting ready to leave for the evening when I heard my eldest dog crying in her crate. I looked in and could not believe it...just as you said she had managed to get the entire bone wrapped around her lower jaw then encircled up and over the lower canines









She was frantically trying to paw it off without any luck. I tried turning it to get it back over her canines but her gums were already bleeding. I tried a needle nose plier but with it being a fresh bone it was not brittle.

The vet's office is close and closed in 15 minutes but off I raced with my drooling , gum bleeding dog...albeit non-lifethreatening!
She used some bone cutters and had the bone quickly cracked and then she separated it up and over her lower jaw. Tasha spun around and did a happy dance







for the vet and we all had a good laugh knowing it was not a serious problem as I had been right there.
I wished I would have had my camera to take a picture of the sight she was!

Yes please be careful with theses bones.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaI'm glad the little bones went over well! They'll really love the bigger ones. If you don't see them in the meat case, ask at the counter.
> 
> The bigger stores get a 50lb case of them all ready cut up - a mix of big and little bones. The little ones are easier to package so my store puts those out but they always have the big ones in the back.


When you talk to the butcher, what do you ask for? They are really enjoying these.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: RuthieWhen you talk to the butcher, what do you ask for? They are really enjoying these.


Ask for beef marrow bones (cow legs). Tell the butcher you have a gsd and need them cut long. They'll probably have heard it before and know exactly what you need.

This is what they look like - that's my then 7 year old bitch and my Otto when he was a little nipper.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would still rather give the knuckle bones, softer and the teeth wont wear as easily as chewing on the weightbearing bones. Marrow won't be a problem either.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Me too but the only place I can find them locally is the petstore where they're based and baked. Sigh, such is life for dogs in the big town.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI would still rather give the knuckle bones, softer and the teeth wont wear as easily as chewing on the weightbearing bones. Marrow won't be a problem either.


Do you ask for them as "knuckle" bones?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

yup. Most butchers know what your talking about. Call a meat processor if your local grocery store doesn't have them, they are usually throw aways for them. 
I am lucky that they sell them for $1 a bag(about 5#) where I get my dog food grind. They do toss a few marrow bones in the bag as well.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Crooked CreekYes please be careful with theses bones.


Wow, glad your dog is okay, how scary!

In addition to your experience the dog can also break it's teeth on such a hard bone. I guess everything comes with a risk.


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

I just gave Storm his first cow bone like that this Sunday. It looks exactly like the picture SunC posted, so I dont think there is any danger of him getting it over his teeth, the bone was way to long. He has runny poop today and now I guess I know why , the marrow inside. LOL 
So next time take some of it out? There was some fat on the outside that i cut mostly off. He chewed on it for about 2 and a half hours and then had everything out and done with it. I picked it up and put it in the trash then.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

What does everyone think about Lamb bones? I got some next to free Lamb leg adn the bones are cut fairly small. 

I prefer to feed the knuckle style bones that are thicker adn easier for the dogs and me. 

Courtney


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

Shew after 3 days of running poops I think Storm and the bones are not a good thing. It seems to be all out of him now so i am hoping tomorrow he is better. Got him on rice with some chicken in it till he gets his stomach back straight.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Next time just scoop out half or more of the marrow.


----------

